# Freshwater Seahorses



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

Are there freshwater seahorses???? I have checked the internet, and had mixed answers....any info would be appreciated


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nope, all are saltwater species.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

freshwater seahorses do NOT exist. i dont know who started that whole thing and why though...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah,,,,
BTW.. anyone keeps a pipefish? I thik they;re rare and touchy too


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

i keep northern pipe fish in the summer by collecting them from our beaches. hard to tget to eat, but ive gotten them to eat brine shrimp


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I see... they're kinda picky and touchy rite? Especially for marine pipe fish. How about freshwater pipef ish? I used to have 1 of them but that was a while ago, lack of experiences so he died of starving or stress. I'll plan to keep some in a peaceful tank!
What cha ideas for the freshwater pipe fish?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> i keep northern pipe fish in the summer by collecting them from our beaches. hard to tget to eat, but ive gotten them to eat brine shrimp


Scubakid:Just wondering how do you get your pipefish? I find them in my saining net and i just throw them back, they're no good as bait.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

i dont use them for bait...but i can catch them in my hand. they're slow swimmers.

and max, ive never heard of a freshwater pipefish. sounds cool.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Really? I somtimes see them available here. They feed on little fish or brine shrimp and maybe ya... hard to keep.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have seen them in the stores in PA as well. Never wanted to get one cuase I always figured that they would be impossiable to feed. The lable says they will eat frozen food and feeders.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

At the moment, there is no such thing as a freshwater seahorse. In the past, there was a rumor that some scientist found a very rare species only residing in a few certain waterways, but it was just basically a lie. Also, if you really think about it, a seahorse would never survive in a freshwater system. Food, shelter, outcompeting fish, they'd never make it.

There are a variety of freshwater and brackish water pipefish though. All in all, they aren't the hardest..but most people say pipefish are more difficult than seahorses to get to eat. I haven't had the chance to keep a freshwater species yet..so I couldn't really tell you much. Saltwater specues, harder than your average fish, but not impossible. Sadly most people only feed them brine shrimp, and in the long run, it's basically like feeding them water. They do have some nutrition, but pipefish and seahorses don't really have a stomach to hold things..or the greatest digestive tract, so all food is quickly passed through their system...

Jeesh..someday you guys need to get me some pipefish..or at least send me some pics .


----------



## Apisto-guy (Nov 9, 2009)

Actually, there have been rumors about 2 locations, 1 in Lake Titicaca and the other in the Mekong River on the Laos/Thailand border.
So far, neither has produced any live specimans but may be worth more study.
Mekong River has a very diverse fauna including freshwater stingrays & freshwater dolphins. Either way, if there were indeed a freshwater seahorse, it would be consdered critically endangered I assume and unavaillable for home aquaria.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread is more than 3 years old. Please check dates before posting.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the updated information is of use though...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK I'll grant you that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ever heard of a guy named Rabaut?
He was a famous explorer and fish collector from some 50-60 years ago. You've probably run across a few fish named after him.
Anyway, he was never known for his sense of humor or propensity to exaggerate. However, he WAS known for keeping secrets until he could cash in on them.
Near the end of his career, he tried like mad to scrounge up 10,000 bucks to launch an expedition to somewhere in Southeast Asia. He couldn't get the money because he didn't want to spill the beans about what he had found there, but much later he finally admitted that he had found freshwater seahorses that he thought would be worth a fortune to the trade. Alas, he threw a bit of a tizzy fit when he, the great and renowned Rabaut, was ever doubted in the first place, and when investors finally started to nibble, he told them to get stuffed. Most folks who knew him tend to agree wholeheartedly that, somewhere out there, freshwater seahorses play.


----------



## OldTanks (Nov 12, 2009)

icefisherman said:


> Are there freshwater seahorses???? I have checked the internet, and had mixed answers....any info would be appreciated


*Freshwater Planted Tank - With six GIANT MONSTER SEAHORSES ...*

*http://photobucket.com/oldtanks*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, that's cheating!

However... AWESOME!!! man, I wish I could afford, and FIND, stuff like that.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow that is really something! Most impressive design. 

Most people are looking for Modern style aquariums now days, you don't come across something like these at all anymore


----------



## Elebie (Mar 4, 2010)

This extreme old post... but you do get sea horses that are semi-tropical. Not available for the fishtank as they are extremely rare and endangerd specie. Hippocampus capensis
(Knysna Seahorse).... in my native language we called them Knysna Seeperdjie. If you ever able to visit South Africa you can see them still at Cape Town and Knysna Aquarium.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

It would be very surprising to me for there to be freshwater seahorses because seahorses look the way they do to camouflage with coral, which is not freshwater.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow I posted before reading the second page of this. I am surprised!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3086


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay then. Isn't this an old thread?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

That's interesting. It's funny how four years after the thread was started, it has finally been resolved. In a way.


----------

